# Programador JDM con adaptador uas-serie



## Justiciero24 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola,

Primero que nada no se se si este tema este en la seccion correcta, asi que pido que de no ser asi un moderador lo mueva.

Bueno tengo una duda, estoy haciendo un POV para una una bicicleta y quiero que este sea facil de programar, debido a que quisa mis familiares y amigos  me pidan uno y queria que ellos lo puedan programar sin hardware adicional. Asi que le inclui  un programador JDM integrado en el mismo PCB.

Pero la duda es si quisiera conectarlo mediante un adaptador USB-SERIAL ¿ funcionaria si activo el modo Low Voltage Programing?

Les pregunto porque quisa el que me lo compre no disponga de un puerto de serie debido a que es obsoleto y no quiero que tenga que gastar en un programador USB para hacer esa simplada.

¿Alquien que ya lo haya intentado? ¿Funcionara?



Pd: Aun no armo nada fisicamente. Por eso pregunto antes de hacerlo.


----------



## lubeck (Mar 25, 2012)

> ¿Alquien que ya lo haya intentado? ¿Funcionara?



Yo no le intentado pero no creo que te funcione....

porque para empezar cuando habilitas del LVP inhabilitas el pin PGM(depende de cada pic cual sea) como entrada/Salida Digital...

y hasta donde tengo entendido necesitas un software/hardware especial para programar por ese medio...

mira este link...
http://picpgm.picprojects.net/hardware.html

P.D.Entre a este tema porque pense que el UAS era un nuevo puerto para los PC..


----------



## Justiciero24 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hola, 

Gracias por responder, el pic a utilizar es un 16F628A y el circuito es alimentado con una bateria de 9v.
Lubeck ya vi el enlace y creo que tienes razon, pero estaba pensando en  que quizas se pueda tomar el voltaje de programacion de la bateria. (despues subo el diagrama del programador ya que no lo tengo a mano)¿ Creen que asi no abria inconveniente si se usa un adaptador?

Pd: si ven una computadora y les dicen que tiene puerto UAS ,ya saben quien es el responsable...jajajaja


----------



## onofre21 (Abr 10, 2012)

si se coloca una bateria en el capacitor de 100 micro Farads, los Zener alcanzan su voltaje de trabajo y opera el circuito, adjunto la imagen


Aqui mi duda es si no hay inconveniente que se pueda dañar el adaptador usb o la laptop


----------



## lubeck (Abr 10, 2012)

miren...

teoricamente se puede alimentando el pin de Vpp con una fuente >=10v y<=13.5v y >=500mA... y lo demas con el programador JDM vdd, pgc y pgd

si gustan intentarlo, este es el grafico de la secuencia...



activan (prenden) la fuente de 12v y no esperando mucho echan a andar el pogramador... yo lo intentaria pero nunca he podido grabar con mi JDM  y ya tengo un USB...


----------



## Justiciero24 (Abr 14, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo lubeck y onofre21

Perdon por la tardanza, intentare lo de meter alimentacion al condensador y poner un diodo para proteger el puerto de serie.
Ya les contare los resultados.

Saludos,


----------



## lubeck (Abr 14, 2012)

bueno, no se si se entendio pero la idea que yo propongo y creo segura es esta...




yo no entendi lo del capacitor ....


----------



## Justiciero24 (Abr 14, 2012)

gracias lubeck, ahora si me quedo claro, que bueno que todavia no lo he conectado.
Pd: el capacitor sirve para que el puerto de serie pueda proporcionarnos voltaje, pero como tu diagrama lo dice no se necesita si conectas una fuente.


----------

